# Updated "My Swing" haddockd



## haddockd (Nov 19, 2010)

Update:
After months of work, I am FINALLY playing better. Swing speed is around 110 MPH with driver, carrying 270-ish. My misses tend to be slight pushes.

Would love any additional feedback on further improving my swing...

My Swing


----------



## CrossGolfPro (Jan 21, 2012)

Haddockd,

One thing that jumps out pretty quickly on both swings is the lateral movement forward on your downswing. Pushing the ball to the right is typically caused by a swing path that goes in to out where the club face is pointing out to the right. When you slide forward like in the video, this will tend to push the club face out to the right and open the face.

When you begin your down swing, try pushing your front knee over your foot towards the target, then begin firing your hips through the ball. Would love to see a down the line video which would make it easier to see the swing path


----------

